# Sharepoint



## trickste (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, I have been working on sharepoint for a few months now, I am still new to this, but I manged to finish setting it up. 
Internally everything is well, I added a DNS record to point to my sharepoint home page, but when I try to access it externally it takes me to the central administration and when I click on one of the top link bar I had set on the Central administration to bring me to the Home page of my sharepoint, it goes through but displays nothing on the site!!! Yet I have many subsites and all that.

Please help ASAP
Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which version of SharePoint are you using?

Also, are you using SharePoint Online or On Prem?


----------

